# está com un deu



## solysombra

Hola: (Primera vez en este foro)

Tengo un problema. Estoy traduciendo una pelicula del catalán... pero no sé catalán. La tengo traducida al inglés, y trato de adaptar... Bueno. Es muy complicado. El asunto es que en cierto momento escucho algo como:

"esta-com-un-deu", y el subtítulo que le corresponde, en inglés, es: "what a piece" (que tampoco sé muy bien qué es...)

Me gustaría saber cuáles son las palabras en catalán, y cuál es la traducción al español.

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Lurrezko

*Està com un déu* = está como un dios. Se usa para decir que un tipo/tipa está muy bueno/buena. ¿Lo estaba?


----------



## solysombra

Lurrezko oinak said:


> *Està com un déu* = está como un dios. Se usa para decir que un tipo/tipa está muy bueno/buena. ¿Lo estaba?


 
Ah... Muchísimas gracias. Me parecía, pero prefería estar segura.
 Es probable que tenga otras preguntas de este tipo en los próximos días. Prefiero ir a lo seguro.

 (Al que está como un dios, no se lo ve; así que no puedo decirte...)


----------



## Lexinauta

¿No podría ser que Solysombra hubiera escuchado 'està com deu' ('está como debe')?


----------



## solysombra

Lexinauta said:


> ¿No podría ser que Solysombra hubiera escuchado 'està com deu' ('está como debe')?


 
No creo. Tres muchachas están en un bar, entra un galancito, y eso es lo que dicen, hablando de él. Además la traducción al inglés es: "What a piece".

Saludos.


----------



## ampurdan

Lexinauta said:


> ¿No podría ser que Solysombra hubiera escuchado 'està com deu' ('está como debe')?



Aparte, esta expressión no creo que la utilizase nunca un catalanohablante nativo.

Seria má bien: "està com cal", "està com ha d'estar".

Concuerdo que lo más probable es "¡està com un déu!".

¿Distingues la pronunciación de "déu" i "deu", Solysombra?


----------



## solysombra

¿Distingues la pronunciación de "déu" i "deu", Solysombra? 
__________________

No, para nada...

Pero vuelvo a poner la traducción que los "dueños de la película" me sugieren en Inglés (que tampoco entiendo, pero me la imagino):

"What a piece"

Gracias por tratar de ayudar a una pobre ignorante.


----------



## merquiades

Sí, what a piece (of man)! sería algo como, ¡Vaya pedazo de hombre! ¡Dios! ¡Qué bueno está! Creo que podrías traducirlo como quieras, pon algo del mismo estilo que te suene bien.

Ampurdán, ¿es así?
Déu (dios) con é cerrada
Deu (debe) con è abierta
Deu (diez) ¿también abierta?


----------



## Lexinauta

solysombra said:


> No creo. Tres muchachas están en un bar, entra un galancito, y eso es lo que dicen, hablando de él. Además la traducción al inglés es: "What a piece".
> 
> Saludos.


Si hubiera conocido el contexto no habría propuesto ninguna otra posibilidad. _(Son los problemas que tenemos los hablantes no nativos. Me disculpo. )_


----------



## Lurrezko

merquiades said:


> Sí, what a piece (of man)! sería algo como, ¡Vaya pedazo de hombre! ¡Dios! ¡Qué bueno está! Creo que podrías traducirlo como quieras, pon algo del mismo estilo que te suene bien.
> 
> Ampurdán, ¿es así?
> Déu (dios) con é cerrada
> Deu (debe) con è abierta
> Deu (diez) ¿también abierta?



Sí, así es.


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, _et encore_, "deu" (manantial) con e abierta.


----------



## merquiades

Gràcies a ambdós. 

Deu Déu deu deus, volia inventar una frase però no puc.


----------



## Lurrezko

merquiades said:


> Gràcies a ambdós.
> 
> Deu Déu deu deus, volia inventar una frase però no puc.



Aviam si t'agrada aquesta:

_Si qui deu deu diu que deu deu, diu el que deu i deu el que diu. _

Salut


----------

